# Debi's got my vote



## richoso1 (Aug 5, 2007)

It stands without question that Debi is probably the queen bee of this hive. I say we nickname her "Q Queen" of the SMF.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

Works for me


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

yup yup- 2 mits up


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 5, 2007)

No doubt, she is most deserving.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hands down... no questions... she's the one!
Thank you, thank you, thank you.  She has to be tired of hearing that from me.  I have gathered sooooooo much information from her.


----------



## billyq (Aug 5, 2007)

I second or third or fourth that motion!  I bough my new smokr based on what she had to say about it.  So far, I could not be happier!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

i posted a thread  a while back(maybe 2 wks)"rep points for debi" outlining her accolades. then asked for a special nomination & entitlement when we inducted the last members of the otbs....i'll call her mum & lordess of the Q  on high.....   ALL HAIL MOM DEBI....  ( quit blushing woman.. ya deserve this)


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree with all. Long live the Q Queen!


----------



## msmith (Aug 5, 2007)

Got my vote too.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 5, 2007)

God bless the Queen.


----------



## dawgwhat (Aug 5, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, ladies and gents I will add my $.02.

Mulled this over a bit and came up wth the title of "Grande Dame" (Pronounced _Grahnd Dahm_). Which literally means "Great Lady".

The definition of this French term is, " A respected woman with extensive experience and expertise in her field".

Now, I ask you, does this not describe our own Debi?

She would be known as the _Grande Dame of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke_.

Also, It is my strong suggestion that Debi have the final word on this.

And in keeping with the idea of fairness and equality for all I would first suggest that the title be available to others of our site to earn as well.

And, while I am in this mode of thought there are a few men who have distinguished themselves as well. We should come up with something for this group of members, too!

Comments?

Thanks for listening, err, uuhh reading or whatever!

Cheers!


----------



## doc (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed! Debi is the muse from which many delicious suppers draw inspiration from!

Here Here!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2007)

Got my vote Debi has forgotten more than I know I have to beleive. That is one smart and helpful lady.


----------



## chadpole (Aug 5, 2007)

You all got this right! She is my mentor! I love to read anything this lady has to say. Her knowledge is phenominal. I would like to personally meet this lady and give her a big "smack" RIGHT ON THE LIPS!! Hooo Rayyyy!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

Gypsy-

How did you know I was blushing? 






Well Ladies and Gents you've all been great and I love being here for you whenever I can. Isn't that what a Mom does? I just hate to see my kids disappointed and I've got hundred of kids though the Lord chose to Blessed me with only one fine son. I think of you all as my extended family.

I'm thinking this title thing is not going to go away anytime soon no mater how much I try to crawl under my smoker and hide so ... 

I like the "Queen Bee", because the name Debra in the latin book of names means "the busy Bee." I used to wear little embrodered Bees on my blazer  lapels in school.

I think Grande Dame sounds more in line with the whole Knight thing. Both sound kind of uppity though and I wouldn't want anyone to think I was someone special - I am just a regular person.

If we are going to add a new feature I think it should be approved by our beloved Jeff who made this site posible for us. And I believe Dutch started the OTBS though he has been so busy shocking himself as of late we haven't had the pleasure of his company much. (Just kidding Earl  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

Did it get hot in here? Whew! You guys aren't helpping my hot flashes any!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 5, 2007)

Got my vote.


----------



## retired newbie (Aug 5, 2007)

She certainly has my vote.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 5, 2007)

Alrighty then, lets bump this back up. Debi has been here for everyone. I remember the first time I P.M. her about making bacon. I didn't want to post the question thinking I would sound dumb. But I wasn't sure how she would feel getting a P.M. from some one she didn't know. Not only did she give me the confidence to make my bacon, she also showed me that no question asked here is dumb. BBUUUUZZZZZZZZ hail to the QUEEN "B"


----------



## cheech (Aug 5, 2007)

Two buzzes and a drop of honey for the Queen Bee


----------



## dacdots (Aug 6, 2007)

Give credit where credit is due.Debi I am not worthy to stand in the shadow of your THIN BLUE SMOKE.All hail to the Queen Bee, the Grande Dame of the Thin Blue Smoke.I still hope to lure you here to WV one day so I might worship at the foot of your smoker.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

i hope she makes our happy gathering...she can bless our rigs.  muahh debi-  quit blushing again....


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 6, 2007)

yes she is the Q queen for sure


----------



## leorousseau (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure didn't take me long to figure that out.....


----------



## dgross (Aug 7, 2007)

We should all bow in honor of the wisdom and knowledge that she has shared, not only here but on her own website also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ! God bless the Queen of the TBS!!!! Thanks for all you do and also, your kindness and support of your fellow smokers. Love ya!! Daun


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

David 
will you be headed for that lake in WV were Gypsy's trying to get a mini gathering going? I AM planning on driving down there once things firm up. 
I may be looking for some property to retire to - I mean gees I know some great folks down there too! I know this really sweet guy that makes the best looking sausages, ham and bacon ... maybe he show me?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WHos' headed for West Virginia?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

i never met our lady of the smoker yet.... but i know that she's a bit overwhelmed by now as humble & great as debi is.....i think we should just do thumbs up now & let this thread lie......i don't mean to distinguish the flame... i just ( well i think) well... i know mom ... we luv ya debi... can't wait to share(aw bloody 'ell- saving 1 pit just fer ya in summersville)a pit w/ ya. - don't worry i'll show ya how to work a side firebox fulla mesquite- lol.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

di i mention there's a vinery a block from gramma & poppy's house that really needs your help debi....to get ya here mama i will bring good  ducttape & a cast iron cooker..... you are coming woman... even if this event doesn't happen(act of god) yer coming to the milkcow-ice landic cheese- 8 burner  wood stove,gypsy the hippy son in law turned dad on to smoked fatty & bologna(they love me now)3-2-1 ribs... and i learn-ed  the mandolin blues style w/ a quarter..... yer family..... no getting outta this. drive,fly,coast.... we're bringing ya home debi... yer other long lost,not so claimed, arrogant, smoking other son....


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

ROLF!  Your a nut Gypsy!


----------

